# Rejecting orders from Grubhub



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Does Grubhub have any rules about rejecting orders, other than the 90% acceptance for the hourly guarantee rule? I've been having to pick up a lot of lowball orders that are pretty far away, and I feel like other people are dropping them. I'd like to reject them myself, but I'm afraid Grubhub might can me.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

My acceptance rate on Grubhub is 17%. I’m not interested in their hourly guarantee or signing up for their blocks. I am proof that they don’t get rid of people for low acceptance rates. Think about it, it costs them nothing for you to reject their offers and you will help them (and yourself) when you occasionally accept a good one! 

Cherry picking is the path to the money young Jedi.


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

What Seamus said. Acceptance rate doesn’t matter. My acceptance rate is around 20%-25%. The things that will get you deactivated are continuously dropping or not completing orders after you’ve already accepted them. Make sure you complete the orders you’ve accepted and you’re good.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> My acceptance rate on Grubhub is 17%. I'm not interested in their hourly guarantee or signing up for their blocks. I am proof that they don't get rid of people for low acceptance rates. Think about it, it costs them nothing for you to reject their offers and you will help them (and yourself) when you occasionally accept a good one!
> 
> Cherry picking is the path to the money young Jedi.


So you still make pretty good money doing this?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> So you still make pretty good money doing this?


Yes.

The way to make good money in food delivery is to multi app, run them all, then take the best offers from each.

You will not make good money in food delivery taking lowball offers. You can't make it up in volume! :roflmao:


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Yes.
> 
> The way to make good money in food delivery is to multi app, run them all, then take the best offers from each.
> 
> You will not make good money in food delivery taking lowball offers. You can't make it up in volume! :roflmao:


How many apps do you have in your market?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> How many apps do you have in your market?


You need to keep doing what you're doing..
It's for the good of the community
(while the other guys make all the money)


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

wallae said:


> You need to keep doing what you're doing..
> It's for the good of the community
> (while the other guys make all the money)


It's funny but it's true. When people take lousy offers they are tied up leaving those of us screening with even better odds at better offers quicker!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

wallae said:


> You need to keep doing what you're doing..
> It's for the good of the community
> (while the other guys make all the money)


Yeah, but I'm putting ridiculous mileage on my car.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Lost my Premier status and now only on Partner, got last dibs on block scheduling today. Only got three blocks I wanted for next week. All others were taken. Seems like GH really hired a lot of excess drivers in B'brook and Naperville market. Oh well, to DD it is then.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> Lost my Premier status and now only on Partner, got last dibs on block scheduling today. Only got three blocks I wanted for next week. All others were taken. Seems like GH really hired a lot of excess drivers in B'brook and Naperville market. Oh well, to DD it is then.


Well even if it's just a partner you should be getting a good portion of this
Chief Executive Officer and Director at GrubHub Inc., Matthew Maloney made $7,835,653 in total compensation



Grubhubflub said:


> Yeah, but I'm putting ridiculous mileage on my car.


That's ok
I don't mind

And I have talked to the CEO and he doesn't mind either.
in fact he said he hopes that he can reward you with a


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

wallae said:


> That's ok
> I don't mind
> 
> And I have talked to the CEO and he doesn't mind either.


So you're not worried that they might go out of business?


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Seamus said:


> My acceptance rate on Grubhub is 17%. I'm not interested in their hourly guarantee or signing up for their blocks. I am proof that they don't get rid of people for low acceptance rates. Think about it, it costs them nothing for you to reject their offers and you will help them (and yourself) when you occasionally accept a good one!
> 
> Cherry picking is the path to the money young Jedi.


As of couple of moths ago mine is 15% and holding steady.

Chery picking is the path to the money and good earnings to miles driven ratio.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

[HEADING=2]"Rejecting orders from Grubhub"[/HEADING]


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

So what do y'all do if you've already turned down a bunch of orders and all that are coming in are orders below $10? Like now, for instance. With Valentine's Day coming up, everyone's being super cheap.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Grubhubflub said:


> So what do y'all do if you've already turned down a bunch of orders and all that are coming in are orders below $10? Like now, for instance. With Valentine's Day coming up, everyone's being super cheap.


Keep declining until something good shows up.

If you're having a good experience, your customers will have a good experience.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> So what do y'all do if you've already turned down a bunch of orders and all that are coming in are orders below $10? Like now, for instance. With Valentine's Day coming up, everyone's being super cheap.


You're giving way too much credit to Valentine's Day in a very down economy. Traditionally, Valentine's Day is pretty much overhyped with the exception of flowers and cards as the 'norm'. If somebody wants to spend money on delivery, Valentine's Day isn't going to stop that, especially in a pandemic where people still aren't feeling comfortable dining in in close quarters.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Mota-Driven said:


> You're giving way too much credit to Valentine's Day in a very down economy. Traditionally, Valentine's Day is pretty much overhyped with the exception of flowers and cards as the 'norm'. If somebody wants to spend money on delivery, Valentine's Day isn't going to stop that, especially in a pandemic where people still aren't feeling comfortable dining in in close quarters


Where I live, Valentine's Day is a big deal. People rent rooms at the beach and stuff.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> If you're having a good experience, your customers will have a good experience.


This a thousand times. If I have a $15 McD order and I drive 3-4 miles and find out its screwed up, I'll go back and fix it.

If that same order would have been for the $3 min GH delivery I won't even slow down as I throw that shit out the window and hope its close to the right house.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Where I live, Valentine's Day is a big deal. People rent rooms at the beach and stuff.


Why rent a room? If you're already at the beach all you need is a blanket!



Mota-Driven said:


> Valentine's Day is pretty much overhyped with the exception of flowers and cards as the 'norm'.


Now we know who's single and unattached! Guessing Mom is your Valentine? ♥ :roflmao: Every married guy or long term relationship guy now knows your deal, you just exposed yourself!:thumbup:

It's ok son, there is someone for everyone and your Princess is just waiting to find you! (Thank your Mom for saying that) :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

So how many orders do you generally reject before you get a good one?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

And when did GH start hiding the tip amount on a current Task?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> So how many orders do you generally reject before you get a good one?


Anything less than $9 is auto-reject, Usually 2-3 per hour. I would add usually 1-2 per hour that are to far/deadhead back.



Prius13 said:


> And when did GH start hiding the tip amount on a current Task?


Why do you care what the tip is vs the GH amount? Its all money in your pocket.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I did this last night. Nothing under $9. Made the same amount of money but used more gas.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

My rate for grub hub is one accepted for 6 turned down .
If its under 9 bucks i pass with Gh.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

When it comes to long pickups...

You could accept something 15+ minutes away, but i've found that your better off waiting until something closer comes in.

So we have 2 scenerios...

Accepting something 20 minutes away
VS

Waiting 5-10 minutes and getting something 5-10 mintutes away.

The net result is...

20 minutes of empty driving

VS
5-10 minutes of empty driving and 5-10 minutes of waiting
for a total of 10-20 until you pick up the fare.

So that's reality, it's quite possible that you waiting will get you a fare sooner than accepting everything, for less miles driven. In fact it's very much the reality.

It doesn't matter if we are talking Taxi, Scruber, Gryft, Floor trash, Scrub Bub, Post mates or whomever.... your better off waiting then accepting anything that far away.

The end result is that if your smart your acceptance rating will be in the trash, and _you'll be better off for it_. If business is so slow that you have to go long distances to get pings it's time to go home.

In the taxi there will often be 10+ fares sitting idle that I could take but choose not to. Given that they could easily be not just 20+ but 30+ away that's no surprise.

In the taxi there's no such thing as "acceptance rate" because if they actually tracked it most drivers would be so close to zero that it's irrelevant. Me personally I'd be in fractions of 1%


----------

